# 1st Brisket in my Masterbuilt Propane smoker



## bakerman (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello Smokers,

Just wanted to tell you how my first brisket went. 24 hours before smoking, removed fat cap scored through remaining fat ( cross hatch). Apply mustard ( French's) and Dalmatian rub to all sides. Wrap tight in cellophane. Back in the fridge.

Started early (3 am) took the 6 lb. out of the fridge to reach room temp. About 7 am started the smoker with Hickory chunks. Put the brisket directly on the bottom grate, just over the drip pan and water pan. Closed the door adjusted the temp to about 225. Let it smoke for 2 hours , replenish wood insert remote probe thermometer. Watch the meat temp get to 150 ( about and hour later). Pulled the brisket out and placed it in a foil pan.

Pour in a cup and a half of beef broth, seal it up tight with HD aluminum foil and back in the smoker. Set the temp to about 225-250 depending on wind. Let the brisket reach 190 ( about 2 hours ). Remove from smoker and let it sit wrapped in the foil pan for 1 hour and some change.

While waiting made some homeade BBQ sauce, Nice and thick with onions yumm.... After an hour plus resting time I took out the brisket and began slicing 1/4 in. thick slices. Put the sliced meat on a fancy platter and poured some of the remaining beef broth over top. Sliced some big ( 6" ) rolls and loaded up with sliced brisket and BBQ sauce.

Only one word begins to describe what I was eating : NIRVANA. Best Christmas Eve meal ever. Thanks to this great site I now have a "coup de grace" to wow my friends and family with.

Happy New Year to all. I promise pictures once I get my camera back from my daughter.

Bakerman


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds great!  Can't wait to see the Q-View!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds real good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you enjoyed the meal so now we would like to also.............


----------

